

Observing traffic prioritization in Comcast’s network - dalton
http://ber.gd/post/23025893856/comcast-traffic-prioritization

======
ars
"Because the Xfinity traffic is mapped to a different DOCSIS service flow when
prioritized, it is exempted from the downstream rate limit, so my total
bandwidth usage stays consistently higher than my service tier would normally
allow."

And? So what's the problem? That's sounds exactly right to me: The xfinity
traffic runs over and above any bandwidth limits you have for your regular
internet.

i.e. using xfinity has zero negative effect on your regular bandwidth.

Was that the point you were trying to make? That comcast is doing this right?
Because if you were trying to accuse comcast of "prioritization of traffic in
violation of the terms of the Comcast/NBCU Consent Decree." then your post
proves exactly the opposite of that.

~~~
bdb
If you read the decree:

    
    
      If Comcast offers consumers Internet Access Service under a
      package that includes caps, tiers, metering, or other
      usage-based pricing, it shall not measure, count, or 
      otherwise treat Defendants’ affiliated network traffic 
      differently from unaffiliated network traffic.  Comcast
      shall not prioritize Defendants’ Video Programming or
      other content over other Persons’ Video Programming or
      other content.
    

It's not about Comcast using your bandwidth, it's about them offering services
which third party providers "can't," because their traffic is not treated
equally.

[edit: formatting]

~~~
ars
Did you know that when you watch pay per view on your TV using comcast it runs
on the exact same lines as your internet?

So are you saying comcast can not provide pay per view?

They can not prioritize the _internet_ part of their service "network
traffic", but as you yourself proved this service doesn't use your internet
bandwidth, even if it uses TCP/IP. It runs using its own section of the cable
line. It doesn't matter that it uses DOCSIS, or TCP/IP. Comcast is well within
their rights to use their cable lines for TV service.

> it's about them offering services which third party providers "can't,"

Yes, that's true - comcast offers cable TV, and other providers can't.
Shouldn't you be complaining about that too?

The difference is this: I pay for internet bandwidth - comcast can not then
use that bandwidth in a way that prioritizes their own services. But if
comcast wants to provide me extra bandwidth to my house, and then run a
service over it, that's perfectly OK.

BTW you should get kudos for including all the data in your post. I'm arguing
with you using the data that you yourself gave me, which isn't a great way to
argue (I should really go and get my own data). So you get credit for that,
but I'm sorry, your conclusion is just incorrect.

~~~
bdb
Most of your cable service's video is actually delivered over IP, but it is on
dedicated RF spectrum, even though it's on the same physical wire. If Comcast
wants to deliver video to my STB over separate channels, I don't care what
protocol they decide to use.

However, if they're delivering video to a generalized computing device in my
home, over my home Ethernet network, over the same downstream channels as
Internet traffic, and further, they're prioritizing that traffic, that's
different. If there was congestion in the last mile that wasn't just me
hitting my rate limit with synthetic traffic, Comcast's traffic would be
prioritized, and that's not right. It would be affecting your internet
bandwidth. If Comcast had provisioned dedicated RF channels for handling this
traffic, just as they do for your STB, then I could at least see your point,
but that's just not the case.

[edit: typo]

~~~
ars
It's only prioritized up till the cable modem, not after so that part doesn't
matter (i.e. other providers have equal access to your home network).

And up till the cable modem it is basically using a different channel: They
are increasing your allowed bandwidth to make up for the usage. To me that's
indistinguishable from a dedicated RF channel.

~~~
Retric
By prioritizing network traffic and running this over their same routers
someone down the street using their XBox reduces my bandwidth without being
part of any cap's, that's a real problem.

------
jostmey
My advice is to stay away, far away, from Comcast. I wish I never had the
misfortune of having to work with such an incompetent, corrupt organization.
But alas, I am stuck in a year long contract that auto-renews without my re-
authorization.

------
zbowling
Sooo.... if comcast prioritizes Xfinity traffic at a DOCSIS level and not an
IP level, it's not violating net neutrality?

~~~
bdb
hey Zac. I'm the author of the post.

That, or something like it, is Comcast's argument. Which makes no sense. This
is a video streaming service, it's prioritized, and it's delivered just like
other video streaming services are. Hopefully the data reflects this.

~~~
ars
> This is a video streaming service, it's prioritized, and it's delivered just
> like other video streaming services are.

So is pay per view. Rephrase your argument in such a way that pay per view is
allowed and this isn't. You can't, because your argument is incorrect.

Pay per view is allowed, and so is this.

~~~
dodava
You can access Xfinity Streampix through the Xbox app. Streampix is an
additional service which cost $4.99 per month and allows access to a library
of tv shows and movies which can be viewed by customers on their PCs, Xbox360
and Apple mobile platforms. When Comcast gets around to adding streaming
capabilities to their Android app presumably it will available their also.

Unlike Ondemand or pay per view pricing is not based on a per viewing or a
predefined rental period. All content decisions are made by Comcast versus
Ondemand where the content providers control what content is available and
when it is available. For example HBO makes different content available via
ondemand each month and the decision regarding which content is available is
made by HBO and not Comcast.

It is like and intended to compete with Netflix and other Internet streaming
services. It operates differently from traditional pay per view and content
streaming services. It also is not like a traditional premium tv channel for
which a monthly fee is paid. It is exactly this type of service the agreement
was designed to prevent favorable treatment of versus the same type of service
provided by someone besides Comcast.

------
Cyndre
The important part to this article isn't that they are doing this. Its that
they are back tracking on their own statements of why the caps were needed in
the first place.

If you remember when they were arguing for the caps the main reason was the
cost to deliver to the last mile. This clearly shows that is not the case as
they have given all of their customers additional bandwidth above and beyond
their stated plans.

Kind of makes the reason for caps in the first place null and void.

------
awolf
When I load this on my iPad a white div appears and covers up the text after
the page finishes loading. Anyone else?

~~~
thirdsun
Yes, same for me.

~~~
kordless
Hit the stop (x) after the content loads. Worked for me.

------
WireSpeed
So, hypothetically speaking, modifying traffic as it flows through a linux
firewall in order to change the DSCP field to the values used by Comcast would
be useful in avoiding the caps on traffic levels.

~~~
cllunsford
This article only looked at downstream traffic, so all the bandwidth
management is done before you can touch the packets. On the upstream, Comcast
is certainly re-marking (overwriting) the QoS values based on their own
priorities.

~~~
WireSpeed
Ohh netflix!! Think we have the solution for your problems....

Didn't mention what side of the traffic you do this on :)

